# does Finnex 24/7 mode work with a timer?



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got the latest model, seems like the 24/7 mode doesn't work with a timer. I know you are suppose to leave it on without using a timer but I sleep near my tank and the dim light is too much at midnight. So I put it on a timer but seems like when it turns back on the next day, it continues where it left off last night so the time of the day is messed up. Am I missing an option somewhere?


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

No the newer model doesn't. It's disappointing.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

What.....that is crazy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Watercrayfish said:


> What.....that is crazy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



This light is a piece of chinese crap. Ordered one for my friend. First unit defective. 

The setup for this light was designed by a moron, there's no feedback of any kind. It says in the instructions to use a cell phone camera to check if the remote works. If you touch any of the controls on the remote it's super easy to bounce the light out of 24/7. The 24/7 mode is also a pain to setup, you basically have to baby sit to set the light cycle depending on what time of day it is, versus the light having an internal clock like it should. A RTC implementation would have been really easy, and same reason why you can't use a timer because they were too lazy to override the IC which ramps the light up and down.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes it does


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

@Nlewis is correct, it does work with a timer, but there are a few things to note. If not in 24/7 mode, it is exactly like any other light out there. If in 24/7 mode, it will always start at "6 AM" in the cycle when power is turned back on. So, turn off at 10 PM, turn on at 6 AM, and you may be happy


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

natemcnutty said:


> @Nlewis is correct, it does work with a timer, but there are a few things to note. If not in 24/7 mode, it is exactly like any other light out there. If in 24/7 mode, it will always start at "6 AM" in the cycle when power is turned back on. So, turn off at 10 PM, turn on at 6 AM, and you may be happy


 Does this apply to the SE 24/7 ? I know it work with the original but I think they re talking about the newer SE version


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

natemcnutty said:


> @Nlewis is correct, it does work with a timer, but there are a few things to note. If not in 24/7 mode, it is exactly like any other light out there. If in 24/7 mode, it will always start at "6 AM" in the cycle when power is turned back on. So, turn off at 10 PM, turn on at 6 AM, and you may be happy


I'm running 2 of them on different tanks,exactly like this.no problems.If I need it bright for doing work in the tank,I hit the 24/7 button,then max or 12 PM,then 24/7 again,then do it again when I'm done, with the correct time.Just be sure to set it back to 24/7 when you're done.the last button you hit should be the 24/7 button and the light will blink to let you know the command was successful.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

York1 said:


> Does this apply to the SE 24/7 ? I know it work with the original but I think they re talking about the newer SE version


I don't have personal experience with the new one, but I have been told that it still works this way. Let me know if you've heard different!


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

No it does not. In my experience. The old model yes, would "reset" at 6am when powered off. The SE does not. I even emailed Finnex when I received it just to make sure.












Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

skipcharlie said:


> No it does not. In my experience. The old model yes, would "reset" at 6am when powered off. The SE does not. I even emailed Finnex when I received it just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, not only did they somehow miss the biggest request from their customers for better control of the 24/7 cycle, they also took away one of the features many of their customers had been using?

I'm imagining this scenario... I go on vacation, even just for the weekend. I leave it in 24/7 mode and lose power during the brightest time of day. Once power comes back on, the light is stuck at max brightness until I come home to enjoy my brand new algae farm. Brilliant!


----------



## cqlink (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the original but with the SE it doesn't sound too hard to set timer to go off/on and then use remote to tap time when you get up. On the original it takes about a sec or two.


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

I just received my SE and can confirm it does NOT work with a timer. I unplugged it from the wall. Plugged back in and it resumes where it left off.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

cqlink said:


> I have the original but with the SE it doesn't sound too hard to set timer to go off/on and then use remote to tap time when you get up. On the original it takes about a sec or two.


If you are always there to push a button, why use a timer at all? The whole point of using a timer is so you don't have to be there. Bummed that they killed this functionality, but at least that will keep me from being tempted to give another one of their products a shot, lol.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> If you are always there to push a button, why use a timer at all? The whole point of using a timer is so you don't have to be there. Bummed that they killed this functionality, but at least that will keep me from being tempted to give another one of their products a shot, lol.



Yea, this product is really poorly designed. We ended up going with a Coralife-S. No baby sitting, easy to use.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Ohhh. they were doing soo well..
wonder what brain trust thought up that "upgrade feature"...


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Ohhh. they were doing soo well..
> wonder what brain trust thought up that "upgrade feature"...


Removed my snarky comment... May be true but wasn't helpful, lol.


----------

